# Tribute Television Mount- Will 17" fit ?



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Y'all,
Has anyone fitted a 17" or larger flat screen tele to the Tribute tele wall mount please? I want to order one of tintinet but not sure if it will clear the van roof / side and there is not much chance of moving the mount. I have tried to get dimensions but keep being given the tele's package size.

Ta
P


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

No idea. I only looked at this post because 17" in a panel van, I thought must be a mistake have you got a stretched van how do you get far enough away from the screen  Just goes to show we are all different on here. I am reminded of the guy going to Norway in june in a camper wanted to know about satellite coverage he was advised to look out the window instead


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

*TV SIZE*

Hi Trib 650
we have an Avtex 7 in one 15 inch tv, it is just a bit taller than the screen,and has slim speakers each side of the screen and it only just fits.
It touch's the moulding that surrounds the sliding door when the tv is flat against the wall in travel possition,bit is fine to swing out.You may get a 17 inch in if it had a slim surround,but i think you would have to lower the fixing bracket.
Cheers 
Lazza :lol:


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks Lazza I thought that would be the case its the speakers that make it wider.

Mr "Know it all" must have night vision if he can see anything out of his windows on a night !! and for his information I am sat in front of a 17" tft monitor thats only 3 foot away, is his van shorter than that :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Tribute_650 said:


> Thanks Lazza I thought that would be the case its the speakers that make it wider.
> 
> Mr "Know it all" must have night vision if he can see anything out of his windows on a night !! and for his information I am sat in front of a 17" tft monitor thats only 3 foot away, is his van shorter than that :lol:


Norway June = no night, and there is a huge difference between watching a TV picture and a monitor. Or even watching a TV picture on a monitor.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Bloody hell!!
Your post has made me look at our TV more closely. I ordered, and was invoiced for, a 17" TV and DVD player, which we have been happily watching.
Now I look at it, it is a 15" SVC unit, measuring overall 16.75"w x 13".
However it sits nicely between the 240v plug and the end of the bulkhead, and is fitted on a pull out arm, attaching magnetically to the frame when pushed back in. Due to rattles I have used velcro rather than the magnets which works ok-didn't totally solve the rattle though which I suspect is coming from behind the panel (and fridge).
So I think I would recommend a 15"-I suspect Kerr's tried the 17" and thought it was too big.
With the 650 you should be able to fit a directional aerial-the 550 with its high-level fridge means that I could only have fixed aerial which is much less effective.


----------

